# Fireplace for My Dracula House



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Remember this pic








Well it is done cept for adding the TV to the mouth opening I plan on hooking a dvd up to it and playing a fireplace dvd.
It Is 6 ft tall and rocks are made from couch cushions
There will be curtain type things hanging behind this also.
Painted white latex- frame and rocks 
Caulk in between rocks painted black latex
scrap door ,scrap wood for frame, and cushions- all free
sheet for background form thrift store 1.00
paint and caulk used -11.00
screws -1.00
lucky number -13.00 for just the fieplace ( not counting eyes pieces)








eye area


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Brilliant concept! Nice stonework too! Can't wait to see it with the fire DVD in place.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Whoa - very cool! That's gonna look great all lit up!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

came out great! the dvd should work fine!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The skull candles are a nice touch, good job.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Lilly and very creative.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

coolness!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very creative. I like it.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow Lilly! This is so unique and creative. It's just amazing. I can't wait to see it all lit up! 

Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you boils and ghouls ,
had fun making it too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it lit.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

What a great idea and well made! Fantastic job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Lilly...Can we see the fire?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sure beelce..









short crappy vid sry
08 fireplace :: firemovie.flv video by imdiamondlilly - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid79.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/08%20fireplace/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@j136/imdiamondlilly/08%20fireplace/firemovie


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

O YES..... that's going to look great...thanks Liliy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok I did some cutting and pastin so here is a kinda what it gonna look like pic


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Ok I did some cutting and pastin so here is a kinda what it gonna look like pic


Quit teasin us, put it together already...isn't everyone setting up already?

lol...j/k.....looks good!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOh Lilly, Baby! I got that fire place DVD somewhere..... sweet, thanks for the idea! Time to get into the xmas stuff!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That's gonna be cool with the fire in it.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll give a closer inspection before we party barge friday haha


----------

